# Honest Abe log splitter... How much hydro fluid?



## scrupul0us (Apr 12, 2008)

I've come to own an "honest abe" log splitter that is bone dry.

How much and what type of hydro fluid should I use?



















Thank you =)


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

Isn't there just one type of hydraulic fluid anymore? 

If it doesn't have a sight glass, I'd fill the tank up at least halfway, run it so it cycles through, let it cool down, and fill it up halfway again. You don't want it too full, it expands when it gets warm.


----------



## scrupul0us (Apr 12, 2008)

Mort said:


> Isn't there just one type of hydraulic fluid anymore?


Many different kinds with varying weights, blends, viscosities, etc

I doubt I need to put the same high-end hydro that I use for my Kubota into this thing :wink:

Thanks =)


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Tried Googling "Honest Abe and the model #, or contacting direct?


----------



## scrupul0us (Apr 12, 2008)

No model number that I could find... Wasn't able to locate much in the way of "honest Abe" online... No manual either...


----------



## scrupul0us (Apr 12, 2008)

I've spoken to a few people haven't gotten too far... 

One person suggested I check the "screen" or "filter" but I see none of these items on this unit


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

scrupul0us said:


> I've spoken to a few people haven't gotten too far...
> 
> One person suggested I check the "screen" or "filter" but I see none of these items on this unit


 http://auction.repocast.com/details.cfm?ID=1048283


Here's some info , machine looks just like yours.


----------



## scrupul0us (Apr 12, 2008)

That one is close and basically what I posted up top

The body on that one is basically an I-beam but mine is a hollow square tube

I searched the unit high and low and I cannot find a model/serial tag on it.

It has an 8HP B&S motor and near the ball hitch on the side the following is stamped into the body:

"76 703 2519 B2X1"

It was manufactured by HUSS


----------



## scrupul0us (Apr 12, 2008)

So based on an image i found on an ebay auction for an honest abe manual, that number above is my serial number...

Not sure if finding the model number even helps but I'll have to keep an eye open for another manual on sale I guess

No clue who bought Huss that I could look into but I'll keep at it


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i would use transmission fluid.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,..... Ya wanta fill the tanl, 2/3rds to 3/4ers full with Hyd. oil to allow for heat expansion,.....

You could use automotive Aft, or get a 5 gal. pail of R&O Hyd. oil from any supply house,...
As simple as that machine is, which oil won't matter,....


----------



## scrupul0us (Apr 12, 2008)

I guess where I'll start is either verifying if its bone dry and if it is, calculating the volume of the body to work out how much is needed and adjust for volume lost to hoses...

If it's not dry, then I guess I might as well drain it and start fresh

On an older unit like this, is there any such thing as a "screen" that could get clogged or any place I should check for potential clogs?

Thanks for everyone's input this far, it's very much appreciated =)


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

scrupul0us said:


> I guess where I'll start is either verifying if its bone dry and if it is, calculating the volume of the body to work out how much is needed and adjust for volume lost to hoses...
> 
> If it's not dry, then I guess I might as well drain it and start fresh
> 
> ...


Ayuh,.... Lookin' closer at yer picture, it appears that there is no tank,...
or is there,.?..?
Post some better pictures of the hose plumbin',...

It looks like it takes oil outa 1 side of the ram, 'n pushes it to the other side of the ram,.....

Used to have some dumptrucks like that,.....
only single actin' cylinders though,...


----------



## landfillwizard (Feb 21, 2014)

Bondo,

If you look, you will see a breather and a drain plug at the end near the base plate. Some of the old timers made their holding reservoirs as part of the H-beam.


----------



## scrupul0us (Apr 12, 2008)

I've attached a couple photos of my actual splitter... It's not an H-Beam style, its a tubular beam

Thanks all =)


----------



## scrupul0us (Apr 12, 2008)

So I got a chance to work on this yesterday.

I pulled the main return/feed to the pump and ran it, felt suction.

I added 1 gallon of fluid to the beam, ran it and the ram slowly operated and fully extended... 

When I reversed the ram, it went back but I lost some hydro through the vent...

I worked the ram back and forth about 4-5 times during which it lost about a gallon through the vent and then stopped moving...

Thoughts on what might be going on?


----------



## grahamcp (May 20, 2021)

scrupul0us said:


> No model number that I could find... Wasn't able to locate much in the way of "honest Abe" online... No manual either...


looks like a model 10104


----------

